
Hurray we won - zdw
https://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/hurray-we-won
======
CarolineW
I get this message:

    
    
        Your connection is not secure
    
        The owner of www.tedunangst.com has
        configured their web site improperly.
        To protect your information from being
        stolen, Firefox has not connected to
        this web site.

~~~
qbrass
It uses a self-signed certificate. Blame your web browser for overreacting.

~~~
CarolineW
Do you think I'm the only one ?!?

One of the reasons I point this out is that I'm using an absolutely bog-
standard setup. If I get this, so will other visitors to the site. Net result,
this will kill visitor numbers.

It's no problem for me to sort it out, and I'm not bothered by it. If the
author wants the muggles to read it, then s/he should be aware of the issues.

 _That 's_ why I point it out.

